# Couple of Pre-1865 PIPE BOWLS



## bottlesam

Hello Everyone,

 Need some help with any information on these 2 pipe bowls dug from a 1840-1865 privy. Sealed brick liner with 95% of the bottles  pontiled. Found these 2 pipe bowls. 
 #1 Figural face pipe, orange, fired glaze, very good condition. Very similar design of the pipe on the cover of American Digger Magazine July-August 2006. I don't own the magazine so I have no idea what if anything it says about the pipe. 
 #2 Clay pipe embossed T.W. surrounded by thirteen stars. I'm assuming the stars of the colonies? Nice tilt to the bowl vs. the stem indicating an older pipe. Possibly colonial? Bowl is chipped.
 If anyone has any info on these pipes origin, age, value, etc. I would be grateful. See following pictures. 
 Thanks, Bottlesam


----------



## bottlesam

Another picture of #1.


----------



## bottlesam

Picture of #2.


----------



## bottlesam

Another of #2 showing chip and design along middle of clay bowl. Thanks for any info or links to anyone who might be able to help me.
 Bottlesam.


----------



## privvydigger

wow thats nice.....
 more pics


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Bottlesam,

 Your excellent figural pipe looks a lot like "Old Rough and Ready." Great find! http://www.fohbc.com/PDF_Files/Bell_ClayPipes.pdf


----------



## LC

The figural looks to be possibly a Greek or Roman figure , the one with stars and initials look to be political , but my small brain can not spit out a name , the other an ornate pipe . Great finds whatever they are .


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Love those face bowls.


----------



## riverdiver

Some clay pipes recovered here in New England with T D on the bowl have been attributed to a Thomas Dougal of Scotland who was a very prolific pipe maker. I have recovered many with these initials on them and the stem sometimes has Scotland stamped into it, as for the stars I dont know if that is patriotic or not.


----------



## adshepard

I find many clay pipes with the TD marking but none with the stars.  Very cool pipe.

 Here is an article questioning whether the TD pipes actually came from Scotland -

http://www.virtlogic.ca/pipe/RBhtml.htm


 Alan


----------



## appliedlips

I'd agree it's a Zachory Taylor pipe,1840's. I think it would bring a couple hundred bucks without the damage to the nose. Very nice.


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I think Zack got someting on his lips.[8D]


----------



## glass man

YEP RICK LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING THAT CAME FROM HIS BUSTED NOSE![] THOUGH THE FIRST PIPE IS MORE ORNATE I LIKE THE T D ONE BETTER FOR SOME REASON! WISH I HAD EITHER ONE! I HAVE NEVER HAD AN OLD PIPE THOUGH LORD KNOWS I HAVE HAD LOTS OF DIFFERENT OLD THINGS. A GUY AT THE ROME GA. BOTTLE SHOW ALWAYS BRINGS SOME THAT ARE SUPPOSED TO BE CIVIL WAR ERA. THINK IF HE HAS ONE THIS YEAR I MIGHT GET ME ONE.SEEMS THEY ARE PRETTY CHEAP,CAN'T REMEMBER. I KNOW LITTLE BOUT PIPES BUT I TRUST THIS PERSON ALOT! SO I TAKE HIS WORD ON THEY ARE CIVIL WAR ERA. THEY ARE IN NO WAY FANCY,BUT I WANT ONE JUST CAUSE OF ITS AGE. JAMIE


----------



## Digswithstick

Nice pipes ,reed stem pipes are my favorite type to find (still have not found one with face, yet )congrats on yours .Antiquenut are you thinking of (Meerscham) not sure of spelling ?


----------



## GuntherHess

careful with those TD pipes. The Donner party used them and you KNOW what happened to them...
 http://books.google.com/books?id=EvhQRJ1z_WEC&pg=PA106&lpg=PA106&dq=%22td%22+kaolin+pipe&source=bl&ots=2XYTlMoO3x&sig=8etXR0aSPqTj3JXV5qyYc7chl8c&hl=en&ei=ls9bStmWMI-XlAeRvqDfDA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Bottlesam,

 I found another scholarly article on Presidential Pipes that I thought might interest you: http://www.uark.edu/campus-resources/archinfo/SCHACPresidentPipes.pdf

 Here's a more concise article: http://www.nps.gov/archeology/sites/npSites/fortUnion.htm

 This guy "Smoke" looks like he'd be a guy that would be fun to talk pipes and share a bowl with; http://www.claypipes.com/spotlight.html

 I'm curious as to what else you found in that time capsule privy. Would you care to share the other items or your thoughts about the people who used it?


----------



## Just Dig it

Vitellius kinda looks like your boy in the orange..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pseudo-Vitellius_Louvre_MR684.jpg


----------



## bottlesam

Thank you everyone for any positive input, in trying to answer my questions regarding the pipe heads.

 Seem's like the general opinion was Zachary Taylor for the orange, fired pipe. Much thanks to *Surfaceone* who confirmed this with articles (with pictorial proof) that this was indeed Taylor.

 Best,
 Bottlesam


----------



## GuntherHess

The laurel wreath around the head is the classic symbol to show that the person had a military victory. It was commonly used up through the 19th century in images.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey bottlesam,

 Glad I could point the way. Digging a Presidential Pipe is a very singular achievement to my way of thinking. A major wave of the spade to ya!

 Meanwhile, I "gots to know" what else was keeping company with those pipes in that there brick liner...


----------



## dollarbill

Hey all 
 Just wanted to say great looking pipes .Sorry I have no info on them but did find that Gunthers post on Donner party had some cool info .Theses could be of the last pipe described in the artical.These are belive made by I .Thomas of Maysville or Limestone Ky as it were at that time . Some were  around 1820 to 1860 .It's known that the Donner party traveled though Kentucky.These do seem to be of the same pipes after looking at figu.36 .I found mine at the dump site of  I.Thomas pottery .


----------

